# Unregister iPod



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

My brother broke his iPod and got a new one. But iTunes doesn't know that. His new one isn't working with iTunes. I was thinking of removing the old device from iTunes and "installing" the new one onto iTunes, but I don't know how to do it. Please help.
-Noah


----------

